# Headband??



## Locked (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if any of the online seedbanks sell headband seeds??
I hve looked but not found them...


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 5, 2009)

I think elite genetics sells some form of headband.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2009)

Headband is a 'clone-only' cut of a OG Kush/Sour Diesel.

Is what I just read.

eace:


----------



## Locked (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever ordered from elite genetics? I found their site and you hve to email them your order...just wondering if they are good to go or if it cld be a scam...thanks


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes Im growing 707 Headband, it is a hybrid of OG kush and Sour Diesel, it is clone only, some seedbanks name strains after the clone only names, but it isnt the real deal... It can be easily found as a clone in Canada, and the West Coast...


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 5, 2009)

Ive ordered from them and they ship pretty quickly, I know its a pita to send a money order. I got some super strawberry diesel and bananna kush, they will be going into flower next week.


----------



## Locked (Jul 5, 2009)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Ive ordered from them and they ship pretty quickly, I know its a pita to send a money order. I got some super strawberry diesel and bananna kush, they will be going into flower next week.



Hey Smoky thanks...You don't need a Med card to order from them do you? I am in NJ and there is no chance of getting a card out here...they hve some really nice strains and I wld love to get some of them...


----------



## Locked (Jul 5, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Yes Im growing 707 Headband, it is a hybrid of OG kush and Sour Diesel, it is clone only, some seedbanks name strains after the clone only names, but it isnt the real deal... It can be easily found as a clone in Canada, and the West Coast...



Thanks... I am in Jersey though so no chance of getting clones out here....


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 5, 2009)

No med card required.


----------



## Locked (Jul 5, 2009)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> No med card required.



Very cool...just sent them an email to order....thanks again


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 5, 2009)

Just curios, what did you order?


----------



## Locked (Jul 5, 2009)

"CHEM-HEAD" GENETIC MAKEUP IS ORIGINAL HEADBAND DIESEL(HUGE YIELDING) X CHEMDAWG D BX..UNREAL DANK JUST LIKE THE CLONES 9-9.5
WEEKS FLOWER TIME...
Wld love to get the one and only original headband but didn't see it offered. Maybe because it's clone only it seems...but this one sounds pretty good. Matter of fact almost all of the strains they sell sound damn good...


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2009)

Just thought I wld comment on the quick reply I got from EG...Sent them an email yesterday a lil before 8pm on Sunday night and they replied 4 hours later...very cool. Sent out the Money Order today. Think I will pick up a cpl more sweet strains...one that looks real sweet is Lemon Larry...


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 6, 2009)

HL, if int in the CD & SD lines/crosses, suggest you look into the work of Rezdawg & reservoir seeds @ the boo.  You'll have to keep an eye out on his release dates though as they go super fast... like 10 offerings down to 4 in less than a day... real fast.  Think you might be pleased.  Best brah.


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2009)

Oregon Bob said:
			
		

> HL, if int in the CD & SD lines/crosses, suggest you look into the work of Rezdawg & reservoir seeds @ the boo.  You'll have to keep an eye out on his release dates though as they go super fast... like 10 offerings down to 4 in less than a day... real fast.  Think you might be pleased.  Best brah.



Yeah thanks OB... I hve been reading up on Rezdog and reservoir seeds on International Cannagraphic...Seems he has some good quality strains... and he will be the first one to tell you this..lol Almost all of their strains are sold out...
Wld love to get my hands on some ECSD...not sure if he has that one or not though...
Peace


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 6, 2009)

Dude they have Bannana Kush at that website, Out of all the meds Ive smoked Bannana Kush is my all time best ranking... I bought an 1/8 of it smoked 2 bowls then went back to buy 2 ounces...

Also look into TGA or subcool seeds, they have some dank... Querkle and pandoras box are killer....


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Dude they have Bannana Kush at that website, Out of all the meds Ive smoked Bannana Kush is my all time best ranking... I bought an 1/8 of it smoked 2 bowls then went back to buy 2 ounces...
> 
> Also look into TGA or subcool seeds, they have some dank... Querkle and pandoras box are killer....



Bro I hve to stay away from that site for awhile... I cld empty my entire bank account in there...so many killer strains... I want them all

How can you not like a strain called Double dipped sour Bannana??


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 6, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Bro I hve to stay away from that site for awhile... I cld empty my entire bank account in there...so many killer strains... I want them all
> 
> How can you not like a strain called Double dipped sour Bannana??




It looks good, and what I like about that site is they arent passing it off as origional strains, they tell you what the genetic make up is... I bet you get your seeds fast and also they dont have to go through customs...

This is the strain I want
BANANNA OG KUSH FREAK PHENO(SUPER FROSTY SATIVA PHENO WITH FREAKISH HUGE BUDS) X SOUR LARRY OG KUSH MALE..8-9 WEEKS FLOWER TIME


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 6, 2009)

This is the strain I want
BANANNA OG KUSH FREAK PHENO(SUPER FROSTY SATIVA PHENO WITH FREAKISH HUGE BUDS) X SOUR LARRY OG KUSH MALE..8-9 WEEKS FLOWER TIME[/quote]

Thats what im groing right now, will go to flower next week


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 6, 2009)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> This is the strain I want
> BANANNA OG KUSH FREAK PHENO(SUPER FROSTY SATIVA PHENO WITH FREAKISH HUGE BUDS) X SOUR LARRY OG KUSH MALE..8-9 WEEKS FLOWER TIME


 
Thats what im groing right now, will go to flower next week[/QUOTE]


Cool man you got a grow journal? If not let me know how it turns out...


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2009)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> This is the strain I want
> BANANNA OG KUSH FREAK PHENO(SUPER FROSTY SATIVA PHENO WITH FREAKISH HUGE BUDS) X SOUR LARRY OG KUSH MALE..8-9 WEEKS FLOWER TIME


Thats what im groing right now, will go to flower next week[/quote]

Do you hve a GJ going? I wld love to see some pics of that strain... I think the Lemon Larry Og Kush will be my next pick up along with some Chem Kush...


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 6, 2009)

Im also growin some of eg super strawberry diesel and im thinking about a grow journal, but im lazy and it will probably be long between posts.


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2009)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Im also growin some of eg super strawberry diesel and im thinking about a grow journal, but im lazy and it will probably be long between posts.



I wld be interested in grow journals on any of the EG offered strains.... If you post one up I am in for sure....


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jul 7, 2009)

Life is fascinating.. 
I just sent an order to Hemp Depot for more Joey Weed seeds than i could probably grow in a year and now that i've seen this site I have to have more. 
Immediately!!


----------



## Locked (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah I hve the urge to buy a cpl more strains from EG and I hve not even gotten my first order of Chem-head... The worst will be waiting till summer is over to start to grow them...damn NJ summers....this is the first summer that I hve wished for nothing but cool weather....


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 7, 2009)

In my house i make my own weather... I will pop a seed in the ground every once in a while but I also live in cali weather is pretty nice here.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 8, 2009)

HL, agreed... he's pretty harsh on some people too, but not in his shoes... oh well.  ;-)

got some ssch that im going to crack along with the ssh.  we'll see... peace!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 8, 2009)

Personally, I trust Res over Orgnkid and the EG crew.
Double Bananna dipped sour Kush???? R U serious?

I know that Umbra has grown out a few of EG beans, and liked them, maybe he can chime in here.

I have heard too many goofy things about EG, so I choose to rool with Res and his "elite" gear and have grown out a few of his beans to much liking.
Mind you, the "rumor" mill about EG has been over a couple of years old now, so they may have thier poopy together now.

Another SeedBank to look at is Reserva Privada, another Cali based comapany with ties to DNA genetics, very reputable. They are offering Chem lines also, as will Greenhouse, though I have BIG doubts about Greenhouse and thier "clone-only" seeds they are getting ready to offer.

I am in the middle of growing out Resivoirs Chem IIX beans, and so far so good. I am taking pics and will post up a journel when I get more time.
One thing I can say, is the genetics in those beans are STRONG. They are some of the most beautiful plants I have seen.

I am interested in seeing some EG gear grown out here and the grow documented. I am sure that EG's beans will produce some dank.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 8, 2009)

Here is a fun Vid about the EG crew and the "Hype" machine....

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xZhJW4jlMQ

Change XX to tt


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 8, 2009)

Agreed NCH!  

When rez offers up again going to try for the CD IBL & a few others if have the option.

Running the PWreck from RP now & ordering up the OG & OG18 soon, just to run & compare.  Have a GDP just got by clone, so starting my foray into this genre... peace brother!


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2009)

Got my beans from EG today... they threw in an extra bean as a freebie...can not wait till summer is over and I can get started...Thinking about getting some Brainstorm haze beans from Delta 9 labs...


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Oregon Bob, let us know how that PW turns out. I actually gave my friend the bean pack to go through for me. He has sexed them I think, and is getting ready to flower. Just curious how far u are into the PW.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 14, 2009)

I've run her a few times already.  

She tend to be appx 1/2 the weight of say an AK... smaller, tight nugs that doesn't form a massive center cola.  She doesn't stretch & finishes super early... almost like it's an auto, but can't be (49 & fully done).  She purples a lot.  Strong, fruity odor & taste... both are top notch.  High isn't bad either... relaxing yet not a couch lock... I like it, but the weight.  Very high gland counts... very frosty.  Doesn't like high nute levels, not even medium.  Ran her with the others in my system which was a major mistake.  I stressed my test crop out & had hermi dicks on 6 of 7 gals.  The 7th was most stable & also biggest yielder, though still small.  All were very comparable in characteristics.  She clones easily.  Tryin to think if there is anything else...?  Everyone loves it...?

I got her because couldn't get the Urkle... would still love this plant.  Just enjoyed the experience.

Peace brah!  BTW, disregard my last post on other thread about the og... forgot all about this!!!  ;-)


----------

